# Boarding issues



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

hey

so I recently moved my horse because i was at a top show barn, and i am not really into showing right now, and so i didnt take lessons, i was paying $430 a month, and i must say the care was excellent.. but there were some personal issues between me and the owner.. so i decided to move my horse, i did the beginning of august and so she has been at this new place for about a month, and it is a smaller 10 stall non show barn, every one jus does there own thing, which i have liked because the arean is more availale all the time, but... i am not seeing some issues i dont like, my (horsey) parent, which is my dad, thinks that at the other barn my horse was spoiled, i call it excellent horse care, this new place seems to skimp on a lot of things to A) make a profit, B) not do alot of work. I am now paying $367 and i got the feeling i was paying that for a stall, but it seems my horse is left outside all the time and only brougt into feed and is put back outside, even if it is raining.. yes there are big shelters but my horse is new to the paddock pecking order and may be last to get in the shelter... and to the hay and water... etc.. she hasnt dropped any weight which is good, but I would like for my horse to be brought in at night if it is raining, and put during the day.... so do i talk to the owners.. and then make a decision to go back up to a "better" barn or wait it out... at the other barn my horse was never left out in the rain, and never sick, and was in perfect health... i dont want any vet bills..... 

so what do i do? Ask for her to be brought in and pay more if needed,..??? any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

With the smaller private places, most have their own way of doing things. It's possible that she's just unaware that you're not happy with the way that's handling things and she's just going along with what she sees and normal. 

I would discuss what your current issues are with your new BO. If he/she reacts defensively or worse, refuses to change anything, start looking for a new place. No use in saving a few bucks if you're horse isn't well cared for. There's no use in letting things slide. Hopefully he/she responds well and things will improve for you. Just be respectful about addressing your concerns and make your decision based on her response. Trust your gut.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

personally i dont like my horse in all the time exept during the winter when it gets really cold im at a barn kinda like yours and if someone wants their horse kept in during the night or if its raining all they have to do is ask, im sure if u talk to the owner of the barn u can work something out.


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

thanx... i did ask for her to be left in at night only if it is raining, and then about 2 hours after i left the barn i get a rude call from the owner adressing the issue... as if they said " I agreed to have her out in the pasture 24/7" which is nott true.. i am pying for a stall, but never see her in it....hmmm.,.. i am going to discuss the issue the next time i am at the barn as nicely as possible and then i will make a decision based on if they will change.....


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Ew, yeah that's not a good answer from her. I hate the "we agreed to this" BS. If you do start looking around, make it clear to the person you talk to at the next place that things were not communicated well to you at your current place and that you want to make sure you're on the same page with the new owner. Then ask the most important issue questions first and repeat they give you back to them. Some BO's will promise the moon and the stars to get you in only to provide mud and lack of shelter. Just be careful, trust your gut, talk to other boarders at the place you're considering (without the BO around) and get things in writing if necessary. It's your horse and your money. I had to barn hop 3 times in the past year, but I finally got it right and am glad I kept looking when things were not going well.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I think as horse owners we all like to think our horses are being pampered, but if horses could choose, they would always prefer being out to pasture...even when it is raining.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> With the smaller private places, most have their own way of doing things.


Um, this is not a case of just smaller private places. Pretty much all barns that board horses have their way of doing things. It is up to the horse owner to choose a facility whose system matches their theories on horse care. It is not the job of the barn to bend and flex to the desires of each horse owner.




sandy2u1 said:


> I think as horse owners we all like to think our horses are being pampered, but if horses could choose, they would always prefer being out to pasture...even when it is raining.


On a broad generalization I have to agree. (I know horses that this is not true for, but most it is.) Mine have shelter (two horses, two shelters, so no herd issues) and they will freely stand out in the rain.


OP, are you a minor? Before you get in a snit with the barn owner be sure to understand what arrangements your father (who I assume pays the bills) set up for your horse. 


Question for you to think about - Why do you want your horse in at night? Is there a reason other than you just want it?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

sandy2u1 said:


> I think as horse owners we all like to think our horses are being pampered, *but if horses could choose, they would always prefer being out to pasture...even when it is raining.*


My horses FLY into the stalls when it's raining, windy, or snowing. And they look extremely happy when they get in (I usually keep the stalls locked, because I also have a run-in). Because they know it's dry, warm, lots of dry hay, water, and nice layer of shavings so they can sleep on (which they do). 

To the OP. Not sure about your area, but for $367 around here (and we are not the cheapest area in US I must say) you can find a place WITH the stall + all feed, dewormer, etc. The place I used to board was $200 pasture, $300 stall free-choice hay + grain twice/day. It was not a nice show place, but the BO worked her butt off in barn and those horses for $300 indeed were in stalls for the night (know it because I came to the barn every eve to mess with my girls). Personally, I'd start looking for the new place.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I personally hate "stall board" where the horse is in most of the day and night...jmho...my mare has a smaller paddock, with a run in...the paddock isn't as large as her previous one in AZ, but she still can move around all she wants. She is penned separately (my choice, due to getting picked on and bit up good AFTER she had been there for several weeks), but her and the other horses can sniff and interact some, due to the paddocks being next to each other. I pay 150 p/mo. Like Kitten's previous place, the BO works her butt off to care for the horses...she will do anything for you feeding wise, although if you want a blanket, or fly mask/sheet she doesn't feel comfortable doing it, so prefers to have the owners take care of that kind of 'extra' stuff. 

I would say if she's not losing weight, appears bright eyed, and 'cheerful' (so to speak), why change anything? She is probably enjoying really being a horse out there...I know "WE" like to have a horse put to bed (via stall), but as long as they have access to shelter, I'm sure they prefer to be with their horsey companions, and able to move about freely. After all, moving about is 'natural' for a horse, being stalled not so much.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

sandy2u1 said:


> but if horses could choose, they would always prefer being out to pasture...even when it is raining.


That's not true at all. We have horses at our barn that don't want to be outside at all. We have horses that like being outside but if it even starts misting they go to the gate screaming to get in. 

Obviously a barn is there to make a profit. I don't think anyone runs it as a charity. They have to make money for hay, shavings, repairs, mortgage etc.

What was the agreement that was signed before you started boarding? Was it a 24/7? It sounds like whatever your father signed off on, is what he agreed to. Did he discuss the contract with you?

Before you start making any demands from the BO make sure you know what your Dad signed off on.


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

First of all thanx for all the opinions i appreciate them!, I was paying 430 before for a stall, she was brought in at night, and a nicely bedded stall, water 24/7 (not that water is an issue at the new barn) but she is the newest one there is still picked on so im wondering if they are letting her drink and eat hay..? she was a high spirited horse, but she got to the new barn and her attidutde changed 1000 %. she is dull and her eyes are bloodshot, and its like she is tired all the time becauase of being outside and "on guard" 24/7 tp defend her self. so to say..... the contract I signed as i am paying for everything, it is a "stall boarding" contract, but she said "well all the other horses are left outside" i had a bad feeling about this, and this is my first "horse mistake" as i have put over 20,000 into my horse over 4 years, for baording, tack, vet, dental.. etc.. and she is my child i guess u can say, i dont want her left out in the rain, and if it is a bit cooler at night and the thers dont let her in the shelter she is stuck out in the rain.. i hate that... but i am willing to go back up to the higher priced barn for better care.. noe that i ahve seen this BS.. and every time i get to the barn, she is outside.. when she should be in... and its like people there dont care.. well thats a little harsh,,.. but yes they are pasture animals... but DeeDee (my horse) is a sensitive horse and has been "spoiled" for her entire life until not and i feel it is a drastic change in care... i am getting the feeling the stalls arent being done during the week, they hardly ever have any shavings.. and cuz my friend has 2 horses there and does stalls on weekends.. but thats it.... i think.... i think they dont wnt to pay someone to do stalls during the week... so im now thinking of moving.... I hate to upset my horse but. she is left out in the rain, and has been picked on.. and has very minor scrapes and cuts... and her attitude has changed 100000 % she seems dull and not happy, i would ride her at the old barn and she was perky and happy.. and strong.. and now i am seeing a change in attitude... hmmmm 

Shall i look into moving her before winter...???? i think so!!  I jus want a happy horse!


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Personally, I'd move.

It doesn't matter if the horse wants to be inside or not, if you're paying for him to be inside and no one is consulting you on whether or not you'd like him brought in, then he should be in.

Also, if your horse has such a drastic change in demeanor (give that he's been there a while and has adjusted and is not just 'moping' for his old home) I'd really consider what it might be that is making your horse this way. It may really be lack of hay/water but bloodshot eyes is for some reason screaming allergy to me, especially with her outside on pasture all the time.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

How old are you? Are you the one that signed the contract? Normally, minors can't get into legal agreements, at least in most states.

If you horse wasn't turned out with other horses before, she has to learn the pecking order. It almost sounds like your horse needs to relearn how to be a horse because she has been too pampered.

Our stalls have little shavings in the summer because it's not needed. In the winter, they get thick shavings. I know a lot of facilities around here do.

I imagine you horse would do just fine once she adjusts. Just because you don't her in the rain, doesn't mean she wouldn't be okay in it. She is a horse after all. You just need to decide what you want. If you rather she has more pampered care, move back.


How often do you go see her? Do you know for certain the stalls aren't cleaned daily? Are you supposed to clean the stalls or is the barn staff?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Again, you are not happy here so move. Stop complaining and carrying on and just find a barn that works how you want your horse taken care of. I am sure there are people that would prefer this set up to what you want. There are different kinds of barns because there are different kinds of people.


You can not legally sign a contract. I highly doubt any barn owner who bothers to have one does not realize this.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I understand totally what the OP is saying. I have been at several places over the years, where I paid for stall board (which means they are in/out at about a 50/50 split), and they have been out 24/7. It really annoys me no end. Why should I pay the same amount year round for stall board, and have the BO leave them out 24/7 in the summer? If they is what they are going to do, charge less in the summer. After all, the overhead is less, as they are not cleaning/bedding stalls!
You should get what you are paying for/agreed to. 

I would talk to the BO calmly, and ask what the plan is for the coming fall and winter. You should also be totally clear on any extra charges for blanketing, etc. If it is not something you are comfortable with, you should move. 

I will say tho, when mine are out-they are out. Rain or no rain. I will not make them into little hot house flowers.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> I understand totally what the OP is saying. I have been at several places over the years, where I paid for stall board (which means they are in/out at about a 50/50 split), and they have been out 24/7. It really annoys me no end. Why should I pay the same amount year round for stall board, and have the BO leave them out 24/7 in the summer? If they is what they are going to do, charge less in the summer. After all, the overhead is less, as they are not cleaning/bedding stalls!
> You should get what you are paying for/agreed to.


So they should charge you more in the months that the horse is in more?

Isn't it easier just to pay one price all year and not have to worry about your board bill being double because it was an extra cold and rainy month and your horse was in all but two days?

I would bet they get less hay in the summer too. Want a discount for that? Or do you want it to go up in the winter when the board price is figured on the hay they eat in the summer?

You are paying for an average amount of care. You do not pay extra when there is an ice storm for a week and not one horse gets out the barn owners bills go thru the roof.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

franknbeans said:


> If they is what they are going to do, charge less in the summer. After all, the overhead is less, as they are not cleaning/bedding stalls!
> You should get what you are paying for/agreed to.


Or look at it the other way - it is not raised in the winter to compensate for all of the extra work, extra hay, shavings, etc.

To the OP - seriously - you want people to stop what they are doing to bring your horse in when it rains?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> So they should charge you more in the months that the horse is in more?
> 
> Isn't it easier just to pay one price all year and not have to worry about your board bill being double because it was an extra cold and rainy month and your horse was in all but two days?
> 
> ...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have never heard of it happening any where in my world...also in NY. I have boarded at a few places and of all the people I know (several in other parts of the state) none have ever experienced seasonal board rates. 

How would it work if you have a bad month and are paying the low summer rate for not having a stall? Does that month get an extra added on?

If you do not think the board price is fair for what you get, then leave. But there is obviously something there that you think is worth that price. :wink:
Or else your horse would be down the street at the cheaper place.

And most likely, the barn owner would keep their summer price at $400 and raise their winter rate. Because obviously people feel their place is worth $400.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Our barn is the same rate all year long, even if during the summer the horses are outside for most of it. _

_Some people need to remember that just because you think that rate is high for feed and such, there is a person needing paid out of that board money as well, possibly two, who do all the feeding, letting in/out, mucking, etc etc._


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Some people need to remember that just because you think that rate is high for feed and such, there is a person needing paid out of that board money as well, possibly two, who do all the feeding, letting in/out, mucking, etc etc._


Great point. And there are taxes that have to be paid, and insurance that has to be paid and a mortgage that has to be paid, a vehicle that has to be paid for and maintained, etc etc.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

again-horse would NOT be there if he was not in training, which is not available "down the street in the cheaper place." If the trainer was available somewhere else, that would be where i would be.
I do not forget about the taxes and overhead since I also pay them here in NY, and have had my own barn in MD. When the horses are out 24/7, the person who is hired to help actually works LESS hours. After all, there is no mucking, taking in/out, etc.(even when the BO is away, which she is a lot, during which time we ALL help feed, etc.)
Believe me, once the horse finishes his training this fall, he will not be back at this barn. I like the people, but just too much $$ for this area.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

God in my old barn there was just as much work in the summer. Ragwort had to be pulled, fly sheets and spray applied, fields rotated, each lesson horse sponged down after riding to cool them off, lesson horse brought in and back to the field dail, fences and gates etc checked.
Water drinkers cleaned and maintained.
Just because it sounds easier doesnt mean its not. Both indoor and outdoor horses need the same amount of care


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

MaggiStar said:


> God in my old barn there was just as much work in the summer. Ragwort had to be pulled, fly sheets and spray applied, fields rotated, each lesson horse sponged down after riding to cool them off, lesson horse brought in and back to the field dail, fences and gates etc checked.
> Water drinkers cleaned and maintained.
> Just because it sounds easier doesnt mean its not. Both indoor and outdoor horses need the same amount of care


I am there daily, helping the TRAINER groom, spray, fly masks, etc. I have had my own place, and am well aware of the work. The fact is, BO feeds and waters ONLY. There is no grooming, hosing, spraying or sheets at all done by the BO. There is no in and out at all by the BO. Horses eat in the field, regardless of who is aggressive, etc. There are 6-8 in training all the time, and 2(yes, 2) fulltime boarders who have stalls ( one of which has expressed the same thought I have, since her horse is totally sunbleached as well.....).

I do not agree that outdoor horses require the same amount of care. They do not have stalls to be cleaned or have the expense of bedding, trekking in and out, etc.....again-BTDT. 
We may have to agree to disagree on this one....
But I do not think the OP should stay anywhere she is not happy.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> again-horse would NOT be there if he was not in training, which is not available "down the street in the cheaper place." If the trainer was available somewhere else, that would be where i would be.
> I do not forget about the taxes and overhead since I also pay them here in NY, and have had my own barn in MD. When the horses are out 24/7, the person who is hired to help actually works LESS hours.* After all, there is no mucking*, taking in/out, etc.(even when the BO is away, which she is a lot, during which time we ALL help feed, etc.)
> Believe me, once the horse finishes his training this fall, he will not be back at this barn. I like the people, but just too much $$ for this area.


Hmmmm..... I keep my girls out 24/7 except the very bad weather and I MUCK EVERY DAY TWICE. In shed, around the hay rack, around the shed/stalls, around the water. Or there will be poop everywhere. I guess my girls are pooping machines.... 

I agree with the shavings part of it though - it's MUCH less spent during late Spring - early Fall than in winter.


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

THANK YOU franknbeans.. i am not currently happy, my horse's attitude has changed dramaticly in the past month she has been there, she has not lost weight, but when i ride her she is completely different, i dont think she is getting enough water or hay in the paddock, since she is new, she is a head strong horse at the old barn and had to be the first one in and first out,.,. or she would kick up a fuss.. and she pretty much ran the pack at the other place in her pasture of all mares... and now she stands by her self away from food and lets the others eat.. and drink first. she had to learn the pecking order at the other place, and she did and quickly climed to the top, at this new place she seems to be the very very bottom... which i hope she is getting enough water/hay.. etc. because they are only brougt in to eat there grain and thats it, the owners seem very.... lazy, jus leaving them outside all the time so they dont have to do anything.... so it seems,... so im going to talk to the owners on the weekend and see if i can get things straightened out and then i will decide if im moving... it seems to me that i am paying for stall board, but it isnt being used.. at all... except to eat.. al lthe water buckets are filthy.. i clean my horses bucket, if she is ever in there. she also seems to be tired because she still has to defend her self all the time while outside... i would at least like her inside to rest by her self.. and not have to worry about defending her self.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Hmmmm..... I keep my girls out 24/7 except the very bad weather and I MUCK EVERY DAY TWICE. In shed, around the hay rack, around the shed/stalls, around the water. Or there will be poop everywhere. I guess my girls are pooping machines....


Mine must be too.

I actually clean my paddocks twice per day too.

I can not imagine the mess if I did not.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Meaghan1011 said:


> THANK YOU franknbeans.. i am not currently happy, my horse's attitude has changed dramaticly in the past month she has been there, she has not lost weight, but when i ride her she is completely different, i dont think she is getting enough water or hay in the paddock, since she is new, she is a head strong horse at the old barn and had to be the first one in and first out,.,. or she would kick up a fuss.. and she pretty much ran the pack at the other place in her pasture of all mares... and now she stands by her self away from food and lets the others eat.. and drink first. she had to learn the pecking order at the other place, and she did and quickly climed to the top, at this new place she seems to be the very very bottom... which i hope she is getting enough water/hay.. etc. because they are only brougt in to eat there grain and thats it, the owners seem very.... lazy, jus leaving them outside all the time so they dont have to do anything.... so it seems,... so im going to talk to the owners on the weekend and see if i can get things straightened out and then i will decide if im moving... it seems to me that i am paying for stall board, but it isnt being used.. at all... except to eat.. al lthe water buckets are filthy.. i clean my horses bucket, if she is ever in there. she also seems to be tired because she still has to defend her self all the time while outside... i would at least like her inside to rest by her self.. and not have to worry about defending her self.


 I do think you need to clarify, as well as when they will go back to using the stall.....at least during the night, as is typical, at least around here, and you are pretty close, climate wise. Perhaps you could ask them, if they don't already, to at least put the hay in several piles, rather than all in one area. This way it is more likely that everyone can get some, even those lower on the pecking order. That is how my BO does it, and even with 2 horses in each 1/2-1 acre paddock, it really helps those like mine, who are weenies, and LOW on the pole. Are the water containers out where the horses are clean? That would be my concern, and if those are the ones that are dirty, that is an issue. Not a big deal with the one on the stall, she doesn't use it right now. I am sure she gets some outside. If not, you would see issues by now, for sure. They are more tired when they are out 24/7, IMO, they sure do love to come in and relax. I bring mine in when I am there and let him "chill" in his stall for a couple hours, while I help the trainer or whatever....he loves it, and as long as I make sure I leave it as I found it (CLEAN) no issues. As a side benefit, it is nice for him to be in alone. He has NO seperation issue, and I would like to keep it that way. Only benefit I have found to being out 24/7 is that my guy is much less sensitive to flies than my other one who is only out 12 hrs a day. That could be a personality thing too, but I sure love it!
BTW-our paddocks are also cleaned, but once daily, just around the run ins, same year round.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

What it comes down to is, are you getting what is specified in your contract? 

If you go sign a contract to buy the world's largest, gas-guzzling SUV, the salesman can't give you the keys to a tiny electric car and say well, it's better for the environment so you should be thrilled. 

If my contract says that the BO will personally tuck my horse into her stall at night, read her a story and sing her a song, then I would expect that to be done, irregardless of how inconvenient or cost-effective that is. 

If you are paying for your horse to be in a stall and they aren't doing that, bring the error to their attention and if isn't corrected, then find a new place.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Delfina said:


> If you are paying for your horse to be in a stall and they aren't doing that, bring the error to their attention and if isn't corrected, then find a new place.


People have different defintions of what "stall board" means, too.
I know places here that advertise stall board and only bring the horses in to feed twice per day. The other 23+ hours they are on pasture (of course, once you visit and see what their stalls look like - being out of them is a Good Thing). To me, that seems to strain the definition of stall board - but if you ask them upfront, prior to moving in, they tell you that's what they do. Don't assume that stall board means they'll be brought in at certain times or under certain conditions - always ask beforehand.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i much perfer to have my horses out all the time....living down south the weather is diffrent.....when i lived in montreal i boarded at a very laid back stable....in the summer horses where out all the time...yes horses would be brought in at night IF owner requested it....in the winter horses went out every day except on days it was really icey.....i think we had 30 stalls there....barn and tack room where the cleanest i've ever seen......i notice that the big show barns hardly ever had turn out....maybe twice a week...can you imagen standing in a 12 x12 all the time? i'd go stur crazzy too...let your horse adjust....you might take time to adjust to a smaller barn too


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Meaghan1011 said:


> THANK YOU franknbeans.. i am not currently happy, my horse's attitude has changed dramaticly in the past month she has been there, she has not lost weight, but when i ride her she is completely different, i dont think she is getting enough water or hay in the paddock, since she is new, she is a head strong horse at the old barn and had to be the first one in and first out,.,. or she would kick up a fuss.. and she pretty much ran the pack at the other place in her pasture of all mares... and now she stands by her self away from food and lets the others eat.. and drink first. she had to learn the pecking order at the other place, and she did and quickly climed to the top, at this new place she seems to be the very very bottom... which i hope she is getting enough water/hay.. etc. because they are only brougt in to eat there grain and thats it, the owners seem very.... lazy, jus leaving them outside all the time so they dont have to do anything.... so it seems,... so im going to talk to the owners on the weekend and see if i can get things straightened out and then i will decide if im moving... it seems to me that i am paying for stall board, but it isnt being used.. at all... except to eat.. al lthe water buckets are filthy.. i clean my horses bucket, if she is ever in there. she also seems to be tired because she still has to defend her self all the time while outside... i would at least like her inside to rest by her self.. and not have to worry about defending her self.


You contradict yourself. If she is not getting enough hay and water - she WOULD be losing weight.

Is she tired or is she content? Is she marked up from the other horses?


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

MLS
- yes she is marked up from the other horses, but that is the pecking order, im jus saying i think her attitude has changed drastically.. way to much, from the horse she was to now, she could be a bit depressed... it seems she has settled in but maybe it is depression..? im not sure.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I vote relaxed, not uptight, not bored and ulcers feeling tons better.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

why do you want your horse in during rain? sure he gets dirty but still.. my horse is pastured 24/7 except during hurricanes and cold winter nights.. and i feel if he was stalled he would absolutely hate it.. given that he runs around and eats grass all day cuz he is a pig haha


----------

